# fiberglasses fest



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

post your work,friends work,anything you like or working on,how to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ill post more pic later


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

g body rear derak


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

donks and their gawdy tacky systems make baby jesus cry


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11309176
> *donks and their gawdy tacky systems make baby jesus cry
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

a pic I took today at a show of a gody


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 10:43 PM~11310447
> *a pic I took today at a show of a gody
> 
> 
> ...


all that work just to use some cornball ass home speakers and walmart coaxis...

damn thats retarded


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

speakers don't even match. I like the dash layout though.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11311018
> *all that work just to use some cornball ass home speakers and walmart coaxis...
> 
> damn thats retarded
> *


That is one thing that I have really noticed in all of these fucked up systems. Just like Swapmeat speakers. Tacky installs wires everywhere. Just looks like shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHAT UP DIRTY!!!!!!!!!!!!I KNOW YOU GOING HAVE A RAWW AS SOUND SYSTEM IN YOUR NEW CADDY


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11311018
> *all that work just to use some cornball ass home speakers and walmart coaxis...
> 
> damn thats retarded
> *


yea... down here in the 954/305 area, you see donks left and right man. Just about every major brand of cereal, fastfood rest., and the likes have been the theme of a donk lol 

and yea, they go through all the trouble for the work and then pull up at the swap shop in broward and go hog nutty over those 20 dollar coax's and 2 dollar bullet tweets...

i dont understand


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 12 2008, 09:20 PM~11328278
> *WHAT UP DIRTY!!!!!!!!!!!!I KNOW YOU GOING HAVE A RAWW AS SOUND SYSTEM IN YOUR NEW CADDY
> *


Oh yeah, about to do some big things, and it will be some shit that people are like WTF


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 14 2008, 01:26 PM~11343055
> *Oh yeah, about to do some big things, and it will be some shit that people are like WTF
> *


dont know if you saw my response in OT but glad to see your ugly ass made it back home safe in one piece :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

my brother in law is on his 5th tour in that shithole and wont be back til Feb 

lotta respect for you guys


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

what is the point of doing all that work and not atleast flush mounting the speakers???looks real tacky..just my openion..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:26 PM~11343055
> *Oh yeah, about to do some big things, and it will be some shit that people are like WTF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMMMMMMNNN FUCK THATS TIGHT DONT UNDERSTAND THE INDASH IN FRONT OF THE SCREENN BUT ITS STILL TIGHT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> DAM THAT IS SICKWORK BRO!! GOT ANYMORE ON THE ELCAMINO IN THE BACK DROP? I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD SOMETHING LIKE THAT IN 1/16TH SCALE AS A CUSTOM MODEL FOR MY COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

naw man the owner of the box is a memaber on here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The resett of the pics from the car show


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 17 2008, 08:43 PM~11367630
> *naw man the owner of the box is a memaber on here
> *


 KEEP ME POSTED IF HE POPS SOME PICKS OF IT ON HERE!! YOU ALL HAVE SOME BAD ASS WHIPS!! I DIGG THEM BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 14 2008, 06:46 PM~11346417
> *dont know if you saw my response in OT but glad to see your ugly ass made it back home safe in one piece  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> my brother in law is on his 5th tour in that shithole and wont be back til Feb
> ...


is he out of FT Carson?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 18 2008, 06:39 AM~11370164
> *is he out of FT Carson?
> *


nah hes in the Army Ft Hood.... he was set to go to officers school but they pulled him and sent him back to the sandbox :angry:  .....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SORRY DOGG, THAT IS NOT A GOOD LOOK. I MEAN COME ON, $10 SUBS. NASTY


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

well i say the look is good but the equipment is shitty


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 21 2008, 02:32 PM~11402873
> *SORRY DOGG, THAT IS NOT A GOOD LOOK.  I MEAN COME ON, $10 SUBS.  NASTY
> *


I know dirty but IM just posting what ever I can find from diffrant site....I wann fiberglass my door's n make a center consol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 21 2008, 09:36 AM~11401113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 different series of L5's and an old ass L7

add in 2 shitty ass power acoustik amps 


sounds like a recipe for a bullshit system


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 21 2008, 05:25 PM~11404851
> *2 different series of L5's and an old ass L7
> 
> add in 2 shitty ass power acoustik amps
> ...


you aint kiddin... Look like a bunch of friends with old equipment got together and through all they're stuff in one vehicle


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 22 2008, 07:20 AM~11410300
> *you aint kiddin... Look like a bunch of friends with old equipment got together and through all they're stuff in one vehicle
> *



LMAO.....exactly what it looks like...either that, or pawn shop special!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 24 2008, 08:18 PM~11427606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize this tC....he does alot of good work, and that tC is pretty fuckin bad ace.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 25 2008, 02:52 AM~11429428
> *I recognize this tC...he does alot of good work, and that tC is pretty fuckin bad ace.
> *


who...they have a website


----------

